# H2Oi 2011 Air Suspension Meet & Greet



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey everyone, we're throwing an Air Suspension meet up at H2Oi this weekend on Saturday (September 24) at 8:30pm. Bring yo drank and cameras!

Address:
63rd Street
Ocean City, Maryland

Hope to see you guys there!

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=140520996043799


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I will come by! :wave:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

i'll be there - stoked


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

is this taking place of air afair?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm down


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)

Word!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> is this taking place of air afair?


we don't want to take the place of Air Affair or take away from what they do at all, we won't be setting up an official limbo party (but if folks wanna do that they can go right ahead).

we just wanna meet up with folks with bagged rides and say hello.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

You know I'll be there Rick! :beer:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

ill be there :wave:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

sandro_bit said:


> we don't want to take the place of Air Affair or take away from what they do at all, we won't be setting up an official limbo party (but if folks wanna do that they can go right ahead).
> 
> we just wanna meet up with folks with bagged rides and say hello.


I don't think air affair is going down


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

air meet? thats going to be 75% of all the cars out there 

there will be less people if it was a coilover meet :laugh:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

f_399 said:


> air meet? thats going to be 75% of all the cars out there
> 
> there will be less people if it was a coilover meet :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## SpagYetti (Mar 23, 2008)

f_399 said:


> air meet? thats going to be 75% of all the cars out there
> 
> there will be less people if it was a coilover meet :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

sandro_bit said:


> we don't want to take the place of Air Affair or take away from what they do at all, we won't be setting up an official limbo party (but if folks wanna do that they can go right ahead).
> 
> we just wanna meet up with folks with bagged rides and say hello.


worddd, i was just asking to see if air afair was also going on as i have not heard anything of it, deff coming over my dude


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm absolutely in :thumbup:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

I'll be there in spirit  

Can someone please, keep us _less fortunate_ up to date w/ pics? opcorn: 

k, thanks, bye :beer:


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

finally! the thread that i started was weak! hopefully this one gets a good turn out! im so in! +4


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

quick tips to not getting arrested:

- drink your drink in cups not bottles or cans
- no drugs
- don't sell stuff without a permit
- park normally so traffic can flow


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll try to make it :beer:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I will come by! :wave:


Really? That would be awesome, are you bringing the Ford?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

sandro_bit said:


> quick tips to not getting arrested:
> 
> - drink your drink in cups not bottles or cans
> - no drugs
> ...


can i sell myself to hot sexy girls? haha


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

I be thereopcorn:


----------

